# Smokin Tex Question: Sausage Sweating



## woodcutter (Sep 18, 2012)

My brother has a Smokin Tex Smoker that we have problems with condensation when we smoke sausage.

The last time we made hot dogs, we dried the hot dogs in front of a fan until they were good and dry and room temperature. About an hour into it the hot dogs were sweating. We wiped them off, dried them a little and continued to smoke but this time we left the door cracked. They turned out nice after that.

I have read thru the Smokin Tex threads and read they are humid smokers but could not find any info about the sweating problem.

Does anyone have any venting modifications they have been successful with?


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 18, 2012)

What temp are you smoking at? I have not had that experience with my ST1400


----------



## boykjo (Sep 18, 2012)

It sounds like it's an insulation problem with the smoker if condensation is building up in the smoker


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 18, 2012)

The smoker temp was 160. The smoker was up to temp when we loaded it. We do put as many as we can get in it.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't remember if the smoker walls were wet or not. I think they were dry.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 18, 2012)

If its not an insulation issue the temps were to high to start and the sausage was too cold.....


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks. Would we be better off not warming the smoker?


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree with Joe - cold smoker build the temps gradually and let the sausage warm up a bit. The condensation is from the sausage, this smoker has never had a condensation issue in my smokes


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I spoke to my brother and agree the garage was around 55 degrees when we put the sausage in the hot smoker. My brother said it was nice to know that others with the same type of smoker were not having any trouble. He said Thank you also.


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 19, 2012)

Woodcutter, It only takes 15 degrees temperature differential to cause condensation….meaning if you meat is at room temperature, which is, we'll say 70 degrees and you put the it into a 160 degree smoker, you will have a 90 degree differential which will cause condensation under most normal circumstances……..dry your hotdogs like usually, but start them out in a cold smoker and that should alleviate you condensation problems…….or you could  pre-warm your hotdogs closer to the IT of the smoker and that will help too....Shoneyboy


----------



## boykjo (Sep 19, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> Woodcutter, It only takes 15 degrees temperature differential to cause condensation….meaning if you meat is at room temperature, which is, we'll say 70 degrees and you put the it into a 160 degree smoker, you will have a 90 degree differential which will cause condensation under most normal circumstances……..dry your hotdogs like usually, but start them out in a cold smoker and that should alleviate you condensation problems…….or you could  pre-warm your hotdogs closer to the IT of the smoker and that will help too....Shoneyboy


Mike......you sound like a true heating and air guy...LOL


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks, we will try the cold smoker start up.


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 19, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Mike......you sound like a true heating and air guy...LOL


Joe, You know it.....between Sheet Metal and HVAC.......I have spent enough time bleeding because of my work, I should know what to do with it by now!!!


----------

